# المفاصل Joints



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*المفاصل – **Joints*









هو المكان  الذي يتصل فيه عظمتين إحداهما بالأخرى من أجل حركة جسم الإنسان، أي هو  عبارة عن ارتباط تلامس بين عظمتين من عظام الجسم حتى يقوم بالحركة المطلوبة  بسهولة، ويتكون المفصل دائماً من أنسجة ليفية متصلة ببعضها وغضاريف وتصنف  المفاصل حسب الحركة التي تقوم بها ...​ ​ *وهناك ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل وهي : *​

*[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل الليفية - **[FONT=&quot]Fibrous joint[/FONT]*[/FONT]
 ​









​[FONT=&quot]وفيه تلتحم العظام فيما بينها، بواسطة نسيج ليفي لا يسمح بأي نوع من الحركة. ومع[FONT=&quot]  تقدم العمر يختفي الخيط الليفي، ليحل محله رباط عظمي، هو تداخل العظام  بعضها ببعض مكونة التحاماً، تظهر آثاره على شكل خيط رفيع يدعى الدرز[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Suture، كما هو الحال في عظام الجمجمة و ارتباط الأسنان بالفك.[/FONT]



​




*[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل الغضروفية - *[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]Cartilaginous joint  [/FONT]*

*










*يوجد بين نهايات العظام المتجاورة، طبقة من الليف الغضروفي الأبيض، الذي يسمح  بحدوث حركات خفيفة جداً، وذلك بفعل الضغط على هذه الطبقة الليفية  الغضروفية، وهذا ما يعرف بـ المفصل الغضروفي الثانوي، أو الليفي الغضروفي fibrocartilage، كما هو الحال في مفصل العانة وما بين الفقرات .*[FONT=&quot]

*وهناك المفصل الغضروفي الأولي، حيث يرتبط العظم مع غضروف شفاف hyaline  cartilage، ولهذا يدعى المفصل الشفاف hyaline joint  كما هو الحال بارتباط  الأضلاع بغضروف القص حيث لا توجد حركة أو هي محدودة جداً .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**



*​

*[FONT=&quot]*** المفاصل *[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]المصلية أو الزلالية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Synovial joint[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  
  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* وهي أهم المفاصل وأكثرها انتشارا في الجسم  ،وهي أكثر المفاصل قدرة على الحركة، وتشمل مفاصل الكتفين والمرفقين  والرسغين والأصابع والحوض (الوركين) والركبتين والكاحلين وأصابع القدمين ،  ويحيط بها كبسولة (حافظة) ليفية لينة مبطنة بغشاء مفصلي زلق رفيع، ويفرز  الغشاء الزلالي الزلق سائلآ سميكآ زلقآ شبه شفاف يسمى السائل الزلالي وهو  الذي يسمح بحركة خالية من الاحتكاك، ويساعد السائل الزلالي كذلك في حماية  المفاصل لأنه يعمل كمانع للتسرب فيمكن العظام المتجاورة من الانزلاق بحرية  فوق بعضها البعض ويمنعها في الوقت نفسه من الانفلات من بعضها البعض ولهذا فقد قسمت إلى خمسة أنواع، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل*[FONT=&quot] 
*[/FONT]



​ 
​ 
قسمت المفاصل لخمسة أنواع، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل :
​
- مفصل كروي
-  مفصل سرجي (يشبه سرج الفرس).
-  مفصل رزي (مثل مفصل المعصم).
-  مفصل محوري .
-  مفصل منزلق .
-  مفصل مخروطي (يساعد على الحركة في جميع الزوايا ما عدا الحركة الدائرية المحورية) . 
 





*وتتحرك المفاصل بأربعة طرق:*

*- حركة منزلقة:** وفيها تنزلق إحدى الأسطح العظمية فوق سطح آخر ولا تأخذ الشكل الدائري أو الزاوية للقيام بالحركة.*

*- حركة في شكل زاوية:** وتحدث بين العظم الطويل، وهى تزيد أو تقلل من الزاوية التي توجد بين هذا العظم.*

*- حركة مخروطية:** وتشكل حركة العظم فيها الشكل المخروطي، وتحدث في المفصل الذي يتكون من عظمة لها رأس وتجويف مفصلي.*

*- حركة دائرية:** وهى العظمة التي تتحرك على محور مركزي بدون التحرك بعيداً عن هذه المحاور.*​ 

*[FONT=&quot] المفصل الكروي - *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Ball and socket joint*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT] ​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]وهي أكثر المفاصل حرية في الحركة، في جميع الاتجاهات، من ثني ومد ورفع وتقريب وتدوير، مثال ذلك مفصل الكتف و مفصل الفخذ​[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*المفصل الرزي - *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Hinge joint*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]يسمح بالحركة في مستوى واحد فقط. أي الثني والمد كما هو الحال في مفصل الكوع والركبة والعقب ومفاصل السلاميات




​ 


*المفصل المنزلق - * *[FONT=&quot]Gliding joint[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] أو المفصل المسطح - [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]plane joint [/FONT]*
 في هذا النوع من المفاصل تنزلق سطوح التمفصل، فوق بعضها البع ، مثل مفصل القص[FONT=&quot] – الترقوة، والمفاصل بين عظام الرسغ والعقب[/FONT]

​ 

*المفصل المداري-  Pivot joint :*
 وهو يسمح بالحركة حول محور واحد فقط. على شكل دوران، مثل المفصلين القريب والبعيد، بين الكعبرة والزند، وكذلك بين فقرة الأطلس، ونتوء فقرة المحور[FONT=&quot]*.*[/FONT]

​ 

[FONT=&quot]*- المفصل السرجي – اللقمي condyloid saddle joints :*[/FONT]
 تجري فيه الحركات حول محورين اثنين، فتسمح بحدوث الثني والمد والأبعاد والتقريب ، مثل مفصل الرسغ ، ومفاصل بين السلاميات والمشط.
​[FONT=&quot]  
 [/FONT]


​ 





​


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عموما مش خدت بالي ان الموضوع تم نقله للمنتدى سابقاً بس انا عموماً جمعته في جزء واحد واضفت بعض الصور، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل وصلي من أجلي كثيراً
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------

